# Brasilianer goes Turmberg



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2007)

So liebe Brasilianer,
das ist nun der offizielle Turmbergrennenfred. Das erste Rennen, an dem lt. Teilnehmerliste gleich 4! Brasilianer starten, vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch jemanden dazu überredet. Die anderen stehen ja wohl an der Stecke und feuern an, wir wollen ja die Teamwertung gewinnen  !!!

Wann sollen wir uns treffen, wie sieht es mit gemeinsamen warmfahren aus??? Es sind nur noch 6 Tage!!!

Teilnehmer:
Andi
Patrick
Martin
Felix


----------



## mw1774 (18. Juni 2007)

hab mich gerade angemeldet, würde euch gerne unterstützen den rr mal breite hinterreifen zu zeigen!  
bin zum training bereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2007)

Super, vielleicht schaffen wir das ja noch mit einem gemeinsamen Trainingstermin diese Woche.


----------



## mw1774 (18. Juni 2007)

ich kann eigentlich jeden abend aber frühestens ab 19.00 uhr, ist ja lange hell und wetter soll ja gut werden!


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juni 2007)

Leider muss ich am Turmbergrennen absagen ,aber ich feuer euch an bin noch weiter KZH bis Montag.......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Leider muss ich am Turmbergrennen absagen ,aber ich feuer euch an bin noch weiter KZH bis Montag.......


Das ist bitter  !!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Juni 2007)

Ok .
Wie siehts morgen Abend, Dienstag 19.6.  , um 19.00 H mit ner Trainingsfahrt aus. Treffpunkt: Friedhof am Turmberg (Startpunkt am Samstag)
Grüße
Pat


----------



## mw1774 (18. Juni 2007)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2007)

voraussichtlich bin ich auch dabei, wenn nicht meld ich mich nochmal!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Juni 2007)

Jungs, schön wars  !!!! Michael, Respekt zu Deiner Zeit, dann noch andere Bereifung und weg isser  !!!
Wg. der Biketour schauen wir dann einfach mal, würde mich sehr freuen mal bei Euch mitzufahren.

PS: MTB-Brasilianer


----------



## mw1774 (19. Juni 2007)

ja, hat super spass gemacht, danke nochmal, dass ich an deinem hinterrad kleben durfte! hast mich gut hochgezogen   
hab mir gerade slicks bestellt, hoffe die kommen rechzeitig an, sonst muss halt der nobby nic wieder herhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Juni 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ja, hat super spass gemacht, danke nochmal, dass ich an deinem hinterrad kleben durfte! hast mich gut hochgezogen


jaja!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2007)

Wie lange wart ihr da?
wir waren gestern Abend so gegen 20:30 auch auf dem Turmberg.. (leider konnten wir um 19:00 nicht kommen)
liegt der Rekord echt bei 3:30? unglaublich  
Immerhin eine der RR-fahrer konnten uns nicht überholen  
Nach der deprimierende Zeit, und die Rennfahrerkarriere spontan auf dem Nagel gehängt   haben wir ein paar Trails da oben gesucht.. MTB-Technisch ist da wohl etwas mager..  gibt es da oben nicht angeblich eine DH Strecke?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Wie lange wart ihr da?
> wir waren gestern Abend so gegen 20:30 auch auf dem Turmberg.. (leider konnten wir um 19:00 nicht kommen)
> liegt der Rekord echt bei 3:30? unglaublich


Ich war bis 20Uhr dort, Patrick ein bissle länger. Letztes Jahr war der schnellste 4:02 Minuten. Wie lange habt denn ihr gebraucht, seid ihr Samstag auch dabei??



speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...  haben wir ein paar Trails da oben gesucht.. MTB-Technisch ist da wohl etwas mager..  gibt es da oben nicht angeblich eine DH Strecke?


Doch gibt kurze Trails und zum Thema DH, es gibt sie mit 6Meter Drop!!


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie lange habt denn ihr gebraucht, seid ihr Samstag auch dabei??



leider habe ich nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, da neben uns ein RR´ler hoch wollte, und der sportliche Ehrgeiz alle andere Gedanken abgeschaltet hat   
aus mein HAC4 kann ich es leider nicht ablesen, auf jedem fall unter 9 Min.. zu unserer Verteidigung muss man auch dazu sagen, dass wir sportliche 30 km (graben-neudorf-KA Stadmitte-Durlach) hinter uns hatten
Aber am Rennen mache ich nicht mit, will mich nicht blamieren


----------



## mw1774 (20. Juni 2007)

wenns wetter morgen hält, werde ich um 19.00 uhr nochmal ne trainingsrunde einlegen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2007)

Ich schlage vor, wir könnten irgendwann später die Strecke ja mal in die "richtige" Richtung in einem kleinen "landesinternen" Duell fahren. 

Und als Krönung könnten wir am Ende einen Style-Contest machen und die schönste Schulterbremse belohnen. 

Vermute, Ihr Leichtbau-Hoch-Schnell-Biker wärd hinterher ziemlich nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, wir könnten irgendwann später die Strecke ja mal in die "richtige" Richtung in einem kleinen "landesinternen" Duell fahren.



da gibt es in der Gegend aber attraktivere Strecken als die Asphaltstraße zum (bzw vom in der *richtigen* Richtung) Turmberg 
Bei der Schulterbremse haben wir ja sowieso keine Chance bei deinem Trainingsvorsprung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> da gibt es in der Gegend aber attraktivere Strecken als die Asphaltstraße zum (bzw vom in der *richtigen* Richtung) Turmberg
> Bei der Schulterbremse haben wir ja sowieso keine Chance bei deinem Trainingsvorsprung



Naja, ich hab jetzt auch nicht die Straße runter gemeint. Wie gesagt, das Angebot steht. Wo seid Ihr?  

Und zu der Schulterbremse brauch ich wohl nichts zu sagen. Wenn es da Meisterschaften gäbe ...

Am Freitag fange ich bei Felix´ neuem Arbeitgeber meine Reha an. Drei Wochen ganztags ambulante Reha. Ich hoffe, dass ich hinterher wenigstens wieder Auto fahren kann. Vom Radfahren will ich noch gar nicht träumen. Hab mir am Sonntag vor lauter Frust dass ihr alle fahren ward und ich nicht nachts noch online ne M-Frame mit Sweep-Glas ohne Tönung (klar) bestellt. Hoffe, dass ich die dieses Jahr überhaupt noch benötige.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Am Freitag fange ich bei Felix´ neuem Arbeitgeber meine Reha an. Drei Wochen ganztags ambulante Reha.


Freu mich schon, auch wenn der Anlass bescheiden ist!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Drei Wochen ganztags ambulante Reha. Ich hoffe, dass ich hinterher wenigstens wieder Auto fahren kann. Vom Radfahren will ich noch gar nicht träumen.



alles halb so wild Dirk, glaub  mir, in ein paar Monaten fährst Du wieder!


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab jetzt auch nicht die Straße runter gemeint. Wie gesagt, das Angebot steht. Wo seid Ihr?
> 
> Und zu der Schulterbremse brauch ich wohl nichts zu sagen. Wenn es da Meisterschaften gäbe ...
> 
> Am Freitag fange ich bei Felix´ neuem Arbeitgeber meine Reha an. Drei Wochen ganztags ambulante Reha. Ich hoffe, dass ich hinterher wenigstens wieder Auto fahren kann. Vom Radfahren will ich noch gar nicht träumen. Hab mir am Sonntag vor lauter Frust dass ihr alle fahren ward und ich nicht nachts noch online ne M-Frame mit Sweep-Glas ohne Tönung (klar) bestellt. Hoffe, dass ich die dieses Jahr überhaupt noch benötige.



Aba Dirk überleg mal was Du Deiner Schulter abverlangt hast.....Gut Ding braucht seine Zeit halt und Du fährst bald wieder auf deiner Speci..... 


Aber wer kommt eigendlich noch am Samstag zum anfeuern von unseren Rennsemmeln


----------



## pisskopp (21. Juni 2007)

Puta que Pariu!


----------



## harzi84 (21. Juni 2007)

hab den Fred gerade erst gefunden...habt ja schon festgestellt, dass ich auch dabei bin. Werde mich aber aufs Rennrad setzten (ja, diesmal das ROTOR).
Wenn es nicht regnet, wäre ich heute um 19 Uhr dabei!

Martin


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juni 2007)

harzi84 schrieb:


> hab den Fred gerade erst gefunden...habt ja schon festgestellt, dass ich auch dabei bin. Werde mich aber aufs Rennrad setzten (ja, diesmal das ROTOR).
> Wenn es nicht regnet, wäre ich heute um 19 Uhr dabei!
> 
> Martin



Ach* DUUU* bist der unbekannte Brasilianer, warst Du beim ersten Stammtisch dabei????(Blöde Frage aber dann kann ich Dich einsortieren)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ach* DUUU* bist der unbekannte Brasilianer, warst Du beim ersten Stammtisch dabei????(Blöde Frage aber dann kann ich Dich einsortieren)


Neeee aber bei der letzten legendären Serpentienentrail Ausfahrt, bei der Du nicht dabei warst.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Neeee



Dooooch  Mit ihm und Jürgen wollte ich doch am nächsten Tag ins Murgtal. Oder verwechsel ich jetzt jemanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (21. Juni 2007)

so, wetter wurde ja wieder gut, war allerdings nur 5 sek. schneller als am dienstag.  das muss noch besser werden! 
hoffentlich kommen die slicks noch rechtzeitig, muss jetzt wieder unters sauerstoffzelt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> so, wetter wurde ja wieder gut, war allerdings nur 5 sek. schneller als am dienstag.  das muss noch besser werden!
> hoffentlich kommen die slicks noch rechtzeitig, muss jetzt wieder unters sauerstoffzelt!



Ich glaube, beim nächsten Stammtisch bekommt jeder kurz den Wollkneuel und stellt sich kurz mit seinem Namen und seinen Erwartungen für den Abend vor.


----------



## mw1774 (22. Juni 2007)

ob das mit den slicks noch was wird? heute nix gekommen  
wann treffen wir uns morgen?
werde die startnummer heute abend schon holen, ist bei mir direkt um die ecke. wird morgen sicher lustig, freue mich schon


----------



## harzi84 (22. Juni 2007)

Hi,
mhh, war gestern 19 Uhr am Start. Haben wir uns verpasst? Slicks könnte ich dir noch anbieten und fürs Wochenende (oder auch bissl länger) ausleihen, müßtest die aber in der Weststadt abholen. Also melde dich, wenn du möchtest!

Achja, beim Stammtisch war ich und auch beim Serpentinen-Fahren. Beim Stammtisch bin ich mit dem Rad gekommen und gefahren - vielleicht charakterisiert mich das am meisten ^^ 

Martin


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Juni 2007)

Tja, Treffen ist ne gute Frage. Ich werde morgen die Startnr. holen und dann mal schauen wann ich meinen einzigen Lauf starten darf  . Was hattet denn ihr so angedacht???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht, solltet ihr nicht mit Slicks sondern eher mit Regenreifen starten.  

Drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass ihr den Turmberg rockt und dass das Wetter sich noch zum Guten wendet.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Juni 2007)

Wenn's in strömen Regnet, dann spar ich mir das  !!


----------



## mw1774 (22. Juni 2007)

also ich bin um 14.41 dran und werde so um 13.30 aufkreuzen! oder sollte man sich früher treffen?

@harzi84
vielen dank für das angebot, angeblich solln die slicks morgen früh kommen, und wenn nicht auch egal  
wenn alles schiefgeht meld ich mich morgen nochmal!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

so, werde jetzt mal meine Startunterlagen holen, habe bei dem Wetter ja aber eigentlich gar keine Lust!!! 

@ Michael
Passt ja, ich bin um 14:37:45 dran, mal schauen ob Du vor mir ins Ziel kommst 

@ der Rest der Startet
Welche Startzeit habt denn Ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (23. Juni 2007)

fahre jetzt definitv mit nobby nic und racing ralph (kann ich 4 bar riskieren?), bei dem wetter gar nicht so schlecht   slicks natürlich nicht gekommen, danke nochmal harzi für das angebot, aber das wird mir dann doch alles zu stressig!
so wies aussieht solls ja sogar noch gewittern  !
egal, und wenns katzen hagelt, das ist mein erstes rennen überhaupt und das wird jetzt durchgezogen.
ich werde so um 13.00 mit dem radl hier in ka aufbrechen und bin dann so gegen 13.30 vor ort!

freue mich


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> fahre jetzt definitv mit nobby nic und racing ralph (kann ich 4 bar riskieren?), bei dem wetter gar nicht so schlecht   slicks natürlich nicht gekommen, danke nochmal harzi für das angebot, aber das wird mir dann doch alles zu stressig!
> so wies aussieht solls ja sogar noch gewittern  !
> egal, und wenns katzen hagelt, das ist mein erstes rennen überhaupt und das wird jetzt durchgezogen.
> ich werde so um 13.00 mit dem radl hier in ka aufbrechen und bin dann so gegen 13.30 vor ort!
> ...


Schau mal was auf der Flanke Deines Nobbies steht, da müsste der Maxdruck angegeben sein, 4Bar müsste da schon in Ordnung sein.

Wenns Wetter weiterhin so bescheiden ist werde ich erst recht knapp vor meinem Start da sein, was ich auch Dir raten würde, nutze Deine Zeit die Du her fährst, damit Du glühend am Start stehst  !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juni 2007)

Na Dann Sehen Wir Uns Am Turmberg Bin Zum Anfeuren Da Inkl. Foto 
Also Immer Nettes Gesicht Machen .......


----------



## mw1774 (23. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also Immer Nettes Gesicht Machen .......



ich bin der mit der knallroten birne   , und wahrscheinlich nicht zu überhören


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na Dann Sehen Wir Uns Am Turmberg Bin Zum Anfeuren Da Inkl. Foto
> Also Immer Nettes Gesicht Machen .......


Ab wann bist Du anzutreffen???


----------



## mw1774 (23. Juni 2007)

hab gerade mit harzi telefoniert, er ist um 14.41.15 dran, sprich direkt hinter mir! super, schnelles überholen mit rennrad und mich dann schön hochziehen, das wird gute teamarbeit, vielleicht schaffens wir noch zu dir felix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hab gerade mit harzi telefoniert, er ist um 14.41.15 dran, sprich direkt hinter mir! super, schnelles überholen mit rennrad und mich dann schön hochziehen, das wird gute teamarbeit, vielleicht schaffens wir noch zu dir felix!


Arsch!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

Wann seid 2 ihr da???


----------



## mw1774 (23. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wann seid 2 ihr da???



harzi wollte kurz vor seinem start kommen,
ich bin definitiv vorher da, so ca. 14.00 uhr, werde mich dann im startbereich aufhalten! wetter wird besser, hier scheint die sonne


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

HIER AUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. Juni 2007)

Bin um 14.38 H dran  
Bis dann


----------



## Eike. (23. Juni 2007)

Ich will ja niemandem den Spaß verderben aber als angemessene Kleidung würde ich eine Badehose empfehlen. Hier schiffts grad gewaltig. Ich wünsche jedem der startet viel Erfolg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

So wieder zu Hause, geduscht und frisch!!

Zu erst aber nochmals Glückwunsch an Martin (harzi), der es bis ins Finale geschafft hat!!!!!! Respekt, mit einer Bestzeit von 4:27    !!!
Michael und ich durften/mussten sogar noch mit 2 anderen MTB'lern in die Zwischenläufe starten, in denen wir jeweils im letzten Drittel gelandet sind, worauf ich wirklich stolz bin, da ich damit nicht gerechntet hatte. 

Bei der Abschlußverlosung haben dann leider nichts gewonnen, aber einen Finalisten unter den Brasilianern zu haben ist nicht zu toppen  !!

Einen Dank nochmal an unseren wenn auch schmerzgeplagten Fan Andi am Streckenrand, bin mal sehr auf Deine Bilder und die der anderen gespannt.

edit:
Das interne brasilianische Teamranking sieht wie folgt aus
1. Martin
2. Michael
3. Felix
4. Patrick

Fazit: Es war eine schöne Veranstaltung und für mich eine neue Erfahrung, aber ich bleibe definitiv beim MTB!!!

Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend und gute Erholung, Patrick bist Du noch trocken nach Hause gekommen??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

Glückwunsch euch allen.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. Juni 2007)

Ja habs gerade noch geschaft, dann konnte es Petrus doch nicht lassen  
Felix, hast du meine Zeit im Kopf ?
Grüße.
War schön Heute!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ja habs gerade noch geschaft, dann konnte es Petrus doch nicht lassen
> Felix, hast du meine Zeit im Kopf ?
> Grüße.
> War schön Heute!!


Nee, habe nur kurz auf die Liste schauen können und Deine Zeit nicht gesehen, ab Morgen sollen sie im Netz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Juni 2007)

Als rasender Bildreporter sag ich nur Glückwunsch an alle die oben angekommen sind..... 

*DIE BILDER SIND IN MEINE ALBUM zum anschauen*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2007)

den Bildern zu urteilen war es doch ganz schön naß, kam mir gar nicht so vor.


----------



## bluesky (24. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So wieder zu Hause, geduscht und frisch!!
> 
> Zu erst aber nochmals Glückwunsch an Martin (harzi), der es bis ins Finale geschafft hat!!!!!! Respekt, mit einer Bestzeit von 4:27    !!!
> Michael und ich durften/mussten sogar noch mit 2 anderen MTB'lern in die Zwischenläufe starten, in denen wir jeweils im letzten Drittel gelandet sind, worauf ich wirklich stolz bin, da ich damit nicht gerechntet hatte.
> ...



cool  

glückwunsch an alle


----------



## mw1774 (24. Juni 2007)

so, gerade wachgeworden,
nochmals glückwunsch an harzi für seine superzeit und die finalteilnahme! unglaublich wie er da hochgebrettert ist. im einzelzeitfahren ist er ja 15 sek hinter mir gestartet, hat mich dann anfangs der langen geraden überholt und weg war er    da war nix mehr mit hochziehen   super!
felix und ich habens dann noch in die zwischenläufe geschafft, d.h. unter die ersten 75 bei knapp 200 rennradlern   
bei meinem zwischenlauf wurde ich von einem 14. jährigen versägt,   respekt! 
wenn ich das mit den bildern mal checke gibts demnächst im fotoalbum auch bilder dazu!

felix, martin und patrick, ich bin stolz auf euch!
nächstes jahr definitv wieder


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. Juni 2007)

Danke Andi für die tollen Bilder und das du trotzdem da warst  

Bis zum nächsten Stammtisch

Gruß


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch an das Brasilianer-Racingteam  

wo sind die einzelne Zeiten im Netz zu finden?


----------



## iTom (24. Juni 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...bei meinem zwischenlauf wurde ich von einem 14. jährigen versägt,   respekt!
> ...
> ...


Das liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen. Mit zunehmenden Alter tendiert man eher in Richtung Marathon als in Sprint-Sportarten. Bist halt auch nicht mehr der jüngste, vielleicht


----------



## mw1774 (24. Juni 2007)

ein paar bilder sind im album, habs tatsächlich geschafft!
weitere folgen noch..... 

das hinterrad rechts gehört dem 14.jährigen, hab ihm nach dem zieleinlauf noch gratuliert, 
den hätt' ich nie gekriegt   tolle leistung!


----------



## harzi84 (24. Juni 2007)

jap, war ne schöne Sache und ne gute geschlossene Teamleistung! Bilder (von mir und Muriel gemacht) muß ich noch sortieren, sind insgesamt 600(!) geworden, ein paar sind von euch auch dabei.

Die Zeiten gibt es jetzt auf der Webseite (turmbergrennen.de)

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (24. Juni 2007)

martin, du bist die 6. schnellste zeit gefahren!  
ich hab angst vor dir!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2007)

Hab ich das richtig gesehen:

1. Felix ist nicht Epic gefahren?

2. Patrick hat an seinem Rennrad einen geraden Lenker montiert?

Wow. Ich hoffe, ihr fangt nicht an, komisch zu werden.


----------



## harzi84 (24. Juni 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> martin, du bist die 6. schnellste zeit gefahren!
> ich hab angst vor dir!



aber guck dir mal die Zeiten im Finale an, da hamse noch etwas aufgedreht...
Aber Angst...ich bin doch ein ganz lieber


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gesehen:
> 
> 1. Felix ist nicht Epic gefahren?


Ohhhh wenn ich doch nur könnte, steht zur Zeit bei Specialized höchstpersönlich, da es knackt, nicht zu richten war und der Dämper defekt war/ist. Ich warte sehnsüchtigst, hätte schon Freitag da sein sollen, HÄTTE   !!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2007)

> Ohhhh wenn ich doch nur könnte, steht zur Zeit bei Specialized höchstpersönlich, da es knackt, nicht zu richten war und der Dämper defekt war/ist. Ich warte sehnsüchtigst, hätte schon Freitag da sein sollen, HÄTTE   !!!!



Beileid. Übrigens: Cooler Arbeitgeber, den Du Dir ausgesucht hast. 

 Nur mein Mittagstisch ist schlecht gewählt. Drei Damen, alle über 50 und alle pralen mit ihren Krankheiten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Beileid. Übrigens: Cooler Arbeitgeber, den Du Dir ausgesucht hast.


Ich denke doch auch  !!! Wie ist es denn angelaufen??? Freu mich schon auf ein "dienstliches" Wiedersehen  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich denke doch auch  !!! Wie ist es denn angelaufen??? Freu mich schon auf ein "dienstliches" Wiedersehen  !!!



Gut eigentlich. Bin Freitag "aufgenommen" worden. Hatte diverse Untersuchungen und wurde in die Geräte zum selbständigen Krafttraining eingewiesen. 

Ist ein junges Team dort. Wurde gleich geduzt. Das schafft Vertrauen.

Und ich habe auf meinem Plan auch Ergotherapie stehen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Und ich habe auf meinem Plan auch Ergotherapie stehen.


  Aber bestimmt nicht bei mir, denn ich habe nur Kinder!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt nicht bei mir, denn ich habe nur Kinder!!



... ich hab dort aber angegeben, dass ich mich noch nicht erwachsen fühle. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> ... ich hab dort aber angegeben, dass ich mich noch nicht erwachsen fühle. Zählt das auch?


OK, ein Deal, bring Deinen Kleinen mit, der wird dann ne Menge Spaß mit mir haben, Dir wird da eher langweilig, versprochen


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juni 2007)

habe noch ein paar turmbergbilder ins album geladen!

hier brettert martin ins finale!


----------



## harzi84 (25. Juni 2007)

hui, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich im Finale nur noch Pudding in den Beinen hatte


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Juni 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt nicht bei mir, denn ich habe nur Kinder!!



Ach wir sind doch in unserem tieferen innere eh alle nur unvernünftige Kindsköpfe, quälen uns die Berge hoch, erfreuen uns an hm und km/h Anzeigen, spielen gern im Schlamm und kommen mit verkratze Beinen nach Hause und sagen habe aua zu der Freundin und erwarten mitleid und ein Warmes Essen und eine Massage


----------



## harzi84 (26. Juni 2007)

so, Fotos gibt es jetzt auch



<-- Klick!


----------



## mw1774 (28. April 2008)

*noch 40 tage....bis zum 7.6.08        *


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *noch 40 tage....bis zum 7.6.08        *


wenn alles klappt, dann bin ich dabei, entscheide ich aber spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *noch 40 tage....bis zum 7.6.08        *



Wow so kurz noch ...tuh ich mir das zum 39.ten an mal schauen


----------



## Oskar1974 (28. April 2008)

Bin dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. April 2008)

Hier der aktuelle Link für 2008, Anmeldung wird bestimmt dann in der nächsten Zeit freigeschaltet.
*
Turmbergrennen 2008*​

Wer kommt denn sonst noch mit??? Das ist mal die richtige Chance Pussypunkte zu sammeln


----------



## wookie (30. April 2008)

gibt es da eine regel was für ein bike man für das rennen nimmt?
ich hatte auf bildern rennräder und MTBs geshen. sogar welche mit anhänger *G*
ist es nur uphill auf der straße oder evtl auch ein gelände-rundkurs?


----------



## mw1774 (30. April 2008)

hallo wookie,

reiner uphill, einfach nur den berg rauf, so in etwa friedhof bis parkplatz turmberg! dauert so zwischen 5 und 6 min, halt vollgas.. 
kannst alles fahren, wobei wir dieses jahr *alle* mit mtb und stollenreifen fahren wollen  
war ne echt lustige veranstaltung, wir könnten dich als verstärkung gut gebrauchen... 
ein anhängerrennen inkl. kind drinnen gibts auch  

gruß


----------



## iTom (30. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo wookie,
> 
> reiner uphill, einfach nur den berg rauf, so in etwa friedhof bis parkplatz turmberg! dauert so zwischen 5 und 6 min, halt vollgas..
> kannst alles fahren, wobei wir dieses jahr *alle* mit mtb und stollenreifen fahren wollen
> ...



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der wookie als Einzigster mim Einrad dort hoch fahren würde


----------



## Waldgeist (30. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der wookie als Einzigster mim Einrad dort hoch fahren würde



der arm Kerle, hats Geld net für a ganzes Rädle glangt?


----------



## wookie (1. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ne echt lustige veranstaltung, wir könnten dich als verstärkung gut gebrauchen...
> ein anhängerrennen inkl. kind drinnen gibts auch



kind hätte ich zufällig gerade ein recht leichtes hier.
anhänger auch  



iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der wookie als Einzigster mim Einrad dort hoch fahren würde



die idee ist der hammer! ich glaube das wäre es. - allerdings bin ich dan keine verstärkung, wäre einfach zu langsam.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Mai 2008)

'ntschuldigung wenn ich mich da einmische, das Rennen ist ja noch mehr gaga als alle anderen   - da muss ich glaube ich mal dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Mai 2008)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> 'ntschuldigung wenn ich mich da einmische, das Rennen ist ja noch mehr gaga als alle anderen   - da muss ich glaube ich mal dabei sein


Ich habe Tränen in den Augen, wie schön von Dir mal wieder was zu hören!!!! 
Und ja, es ist gaga, macht aber spaß, war 2007 auch schon dabei und bin sogar in den Zwischenlauf gekommen  !!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2008)

*Angemeldet!!!!! *als *MTB Brasilianer*


----------



## wookie (9. Mai 2008)

habe mich auch angemeldet. jetzt muss ich aber auch mal die strecke probe-fahren.


----------



## mw1774 (9. Mai 2008)

*DABEI*


----------



## mw1774 (9. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Angemeldet!!!!! *als *MTB Brasilianer*



also in der teilnehmerliste biste noch nicht aufgeführt...


----------



## Convex3k (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich schau mir die Strecke diese Woche mal an, dann überlege ich mir ob ich das Rennen auch mitfahre. Wenn ihr noch jemand im Team benötigt wäre ich also ggf auch dabei.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (4. Juni 2008)

ääääähhhmmm.... nicht mehr lange!  
am do um ca. 19.00uhr werde ich mal testen gehen... noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Oskar1974 (4. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ääääähhhmmm.... nicht mehr lange!
> am do um ca. 19.00uhr werde ich mal testen gehen... noch jemand dabei?



Bin dabei


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ääääähhhmmm.... nicht mehr lange!
> am do um ca. 19.00uhr werde ich mal testen gehen... noch jemand dabei?



Alla guuud bin auch mit dabei


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich habt ihr besseres Wetter als heute, da wärt ihr richtig nass geworden.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habt ihr besseres Wetter als heute, da wärt ihr richtig nass geworden.



Wasserscheu ....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich wär jetzt mal angemeldet  muss nur noch bezahlen. Hoffentlich ist wenigstens richtiges Sauwetter


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und wie gesagt Michael, ich will Dich im *FINALE*!!!!!!


----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2008)

wie spät/früh gehts samstag den los?

habe gestern mal eine fast gleiche steigung/strecke probiert. mir haben so die beine geglüht, dass ich jetzt muskelkater habe. hoffentlich ist der bis samstag weg.


----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2008)

btw: ich habe noch 4 sliks daheim rumliegen. 2 sind sogar 1"

also wenn jemand noch rennschlappen ausleihen will, nur zu!


----------



## mw1774 (5. Juni 2008)

also start ist 14.00uhr, bei den startunterlagen ist dann deine startzeit eingetragen.
ich werde so spätestens 13.30 am parkplatz friedhof sein!
freue mich schon, bis jetzt sind ca. 140 angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (5. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> btw: ich habe noch 4 sliks daheim rumliegen. 2 sind sogar 1"
> 
> also wenn jemand noch rennschlappen ausleihen will, nur zu!



*nnnixxxxxxx!*

wir fahren mit stollen!


----------



## pirata (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich will heute mal hochfahren, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wo das Ziel dann ist. Der Start ist ja Ecke Grötzinger,- Nesslerstraße. Dann gehts 1,8km hoch. Habe allerdings keinen Fahrradcomputer und will ja nicht zuviel fahren  gibts einen Punkt? oder geht das bis ganz nach oben? War noch nie dort 

Gracias!


----------



## mw1774 (5. Juni 2008)

also oben gibts nen parkplatz, so ca. 20m vor der bergstation. die ziellinie war letztes jahr an einer laterne im oberen drittel des parkplatzes. bis zur aussichtsplatform sinds dann noch ca. 50m!


----------



## mw1774 (5. Juni 2008)

da war letztes jahr das ziel!


----------



## pirata (5. Juni 2008)

muchas gracias!

wenn es mal aufhört zu regnen fahre ich mal hin  wie liegen so die Zeiten? 4:xx?


----------



## rossi-v (5. Juni 2008)

bin am Sa. auch dabei


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht dabei.



was ist denn da los ??? Muss ich das persönlich nehmen


----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2008)

kann man eigentlich das startgeld noch direkt bei der anmeldung  zahlen? - ich habs verpennt die 8 EUR zu überweisen


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ääääähhhmmm.... nicht mehr lange!
> am do um ca. 19.00uhr werde ich mal testen gehen... noch jemand dabei?



Streicht mich bei uns geht gerade ein Gewitter los...bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (5. Juni 2008)

meine klamotten sind immer noch nicht trocken!  
fahre in 30min los!


----------



## wookie (6. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *nnnixxxxxxx!*
> 
> wir fahren mit stollen!







wer ist den hier straßen-bereifung gefahren?


----------



## mw1774 (6. Juni 2008)

jaja, letztes jahr war ich wohl der einzige brasilianer der sich auf stollen da hoch gequält hat!  

bin gestern noch so gegen 20.00uhr "trainieren" gewesen, *ooohhh mein gottt, 30 sek. (in worten: dreißig!) langsamer als letztes jahr*, nach der ersten kurve wollt ich eigentlich schon aufgeben...., werde heut abend noch mal richtig saufen gehen damits morgen nicht zu peinlich wird


----------



## wookie (6. Juni 2008)

apropo saufen, sitzen ein paar brasilianische pussies nach dem rennen zusammen beim bierchen?


----------



## mw1774 (6. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> apropo saufen, sitzen ein paar brasilianische pussies nach dem rennen zusammen beim bierchen?



na klar!


----------



## pirata (6. Juni 2008)

bin die strecke heute 4x hochgefahren, geht gut ab  
aber alleine für die aussicht hat sich das gelohnt  
gibts eigentlich ein paar nette wege dort oben?
kenne mich in karlsruhe und umgebung garnicht aus, bin zwar mal auf den anderen hügel gefahren aber vllt gibts ja ein paar schöne wege 

saludo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wer ist den hier straßen-bereifung gefahren?



ICH ICH, ein mal Pussy immer Pussy   , wäre dieses Jahr aber auch mit Stollen gefahren  !!


----------



## wookie (6. Juni 2008)

hmm, jetzt noch ne portion kolehydrate, ein heißes mikrowellen-bierchen, eine badewanne und der samstag kann kommen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> jaja, letztes jahr war ich wohl der einzige brasilianer der sich auf stollen da hoch gequält hat!
> 
> bin gestern noch so gegen 20.00uhr "trainieren" gewesen, *ooohhh mein gottt, 30 sek. (in worten: dreißig!) langsamer als letztes jahr*, nach der ersten kurve wollt ich eigentlich schon aufgeben...., werde heut abend noch mal richtig saufen gehen damits morgen nicht zu peinlich wird



Ahh da könnt ich ja Chancen haben  ........


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2008)

Euch viel Erfolg Morgen!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Euch viel Erfolg Morgen!!!!



....hättest wenigstens zum Spass mitfahren können. ...DANKE


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....hättest wenigstens zum Spass mitfahren können. ...DANKE


BITTE


----------



## rossi-v (7. Juni 2008)

Wo treffen sich die Brasilianer heute, ich muss noch die Nr. abholen, wäre also schon um 13 Uhr da.

rossi


----------



## mw1774 (7. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wo treffen sich die Brasilianer heute, ich muss noch die Nr. abholen, wäre also schon um 13 Uhr da.
> 
> rossi



ich bin um 14:30:45Uhr dran, bin aber so spätestens 13:30 am startbereich, denke die restlichen brasilianer werden sich da auch einfinden....
wetter is ja mal wieder super...


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wo treffen sich die Brasilianer heute, ich muss noch die Nr. abholen, wäre also schon um 13 Uhr da.
> 
> rossi



Bin um 12.30 zum Nummer holen da(*Startnummerausgabe nur 11-13 Uhr*).....und bring noch eine rasende Fotoreporterin mit


----------



## rossi-v (7. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich bin um 14:30:45Uhr dran, bin aber so spätestens 13:30 am startbereich, denke die restlichen brasilianer werden sich da auch einfinden....
> wetter is ja mal wieder super...



Alles klar, deine Startzeit hast du ausgerechnet?
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juni 2008)

Deine Startzeit bekommst Du beim Startnr. abholen mitgeteilt.


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Juni 2008)

Bin um 14:30:00 dran,

Michael geb Gas dass ich mich dann an deinen Hinterreifen hägen kann  

Bis später


----------



## matou (7. Juni 2008)

Hah, war eine witzige Veranstaltung!

Ich hab noch ein paar Fotos unserer Helden aus dem Zwischenlauf...














Auch nochmal dicken Respekt an Wookie der in 8:10 min auf dem Einrad auf den Turmberg geradelt ist  

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2008)

Noch ein paar Fotos vom Tag.....







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Der Rest im Album


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juni 2008)

Ergebnisse, ich will Ergebnisse!!!!!


----------



## wookie (8. Juni 2008)

schade, konnte leider nicht bis zur siegerehrung bleiben. ist jemand so lange geblieben?


----------



## rossi-v (8. Juni 2008)

Tolles Event hat Spass gemacht.

Einzelzeitfahren *4:59 min Platz 36*

Zwischenfinal noch keine Zeit & Platz

Teamwertung: Nach dem Einzelzeitfahren MTB-Brasilianer *Platz 6*

Die 2. Rampe ist fies, aber bietet noch Potenzial.

@wookie die wollten den Einradfahrer noch auf der Bühne sehen.
Am Anfang lief eine Verlosung 30 min fast jeder ausser uns hatte was gewonnen,
selbst der Moderator, 90% der Preise gingen an das Catering. *Schwachsinn*

Dann kurze Siegerehrung.


rossi


----------



## pirata (8. Juni 2008)

ha wie geil mit dem einrad da hochzufahren, respekt!
wäre gerne mitgefahren musste aber leider nach landau 
naja nächstes jahr


----------



## mw1774 (8. Juni 2008)

war mal wieder ne schöne veranstaltung, bin im einzelzeitfahren auf platz 54 von ca. 150 mit 5:18 (letztes jahr 53/5:14, ich werd alt  ), im zwischenlauf dann platz 11 oder ähnliches, zeit weiss ich nicht!
@wookie, ruf mal bei den veranstaltern an, die haben glaube ich noch nen kleinen preis für dich!

da konnten wir noch lachen!




..... ohne worte...




ohne handheben wären wohl noch ein paar sek. dringewesen  




andi gibt alles....unsere dampfmaschine..




alle angekommen....




zieleinlauf zwischenlauf 4, noch auf platz 10  




uwe gibt mal richtig gas im zwischenlauf 5




nur noch staunen.....




letztes jahr war irgendwie mehr los, unter den rennradlern ist irgendwie ne komische stimmung, alles so ernst  da müssen eindeutig mehr brasilianer mitfahren..
ach ja, danke an die tolle fankurve..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (8. Juni 2008)

preise? - coool !
ja ich werde mich natürlich mal bei denen melden.

daheim haben halt die kids auf mich gewartet. - nächstes jahr können die alleine ins bett gehen und dann werd ich bis zum schluss da bleiben. freue mich jetzt schon auf nächstes jahr.

@mädels: schöne bilder! Und Danke fürs Anfeuern 

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*das war eine spitzen leistung*! - nur habt Ihr euch die messlatte für nächstes jahr ganz schön hoch gelegt!


----------



## rossi-v (8. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bilder - danke

Ihr habt den Zielsprint schön dokumentiert. 

rossi


----------



## wookie (13. Juni 2008)

hochgeladen von "amboss":
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=2322147#post2322147


----------



## rossi-v (13. Juni 2008)

Ha, ist das geil, du bist mit drauf.

rossi


----------



## iTom (14. Juni 2008)

Wookie ist ein Fernseh-Star


----------



## rossi-v (14. Juni 2008)

Ergebnisse sind drinnen!!

Einzel: 4:59 min Platz 36/116

Zwischelauf V: 4:57 (!) min Platz 8/15 um 2 Sekunden gesteigert 

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (15. Juni 2008)

hier werden gerüchte gestreut das es nächstes jahr eine eingang-wertung geben wird. dh. die mountainbiker haben weniger leute die sie hinter sich lassen können ...  

http://www.eingangradforum.de/threa...d=3cfa5ac4d00bf318a716edc7bcba0cce#post478019


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> hier werden gerüchte gestreut das es nächstes jahr eine eingang-wertung geben wird. dh. die mountainbiker haben weniger leute die sie hinter sich lassen können ...
> 
> http://www.eingangradforum.de/threa...d=3cfa5ac4d00bf318a716edc7bcba0cce#post478019



Och ja ..... Die Jungs sind halt auch im Nachteil.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2009)

Für 2009 bin ich leider raus, bin das ganze WE auf Schulung. Hatte mich doch so aufs Anhängerrennen gefreut !!


----------



## rossi-v (23. April 2009)

Wann findet es denn statt?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Was findet es denn statt?



27.06.

Edith sagt:

Wie geil, als ich gerade den Link gepostet habe und noch mal einen Blick auf die Page warf, durfte ich feststellen DER TERMIN WURDE UM EINE WOCHE VERSCHOBEN!!!! Ich bin doch dabei!!!!


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (24. April 2009)

sind da auch Trailerbikes zugelassen?

Theoretisch könnte mein Junior zwar mitreten, aber der schaut doch eh nur den Eichhörnchen im Wald zu wenn wir unterwegs sind!


----------



## wookie (25. April 2009)

ich glaub irgendwo stand mal es ist alles zugelassen was mit muskelkraft auf rädern bewegt wird ?


----------



## mw1774 (8. Juni 2009)

da fehlen noch ein paar brasilianer......
training wann?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2009)

Bin auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen und kann daher definitiv nicht starten. Euch viel Erfolg!!


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2009)

*Startet überhaupt einer ich bin auch nicht dabei ......hat mit MTB einfach kein Sinn.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (25. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Startet überhaupt einer ich bin auch nicht dabei ......hat mit MTB einfach kein Sinn.*



es geht nicht um das "am schnellsten"-sein.


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juni 2009)

also ich bin bis jetzt der einzige brasilianer im teilnehmerfeld


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2009)

Wie, ist Wookie nicht mit Einrad in der Hängerwertung am Start?


----------



## matou (25. Juni 2009)

Das wär echt schade wenn Wookie nicht mit dabei ist. Was ist eigentlich mit Felix - hatte er sich nicht auch gemeldet?

Ich bin auch auf alle Fälle wieder zum anfeuern dabei - diesmal auch ohne Handicap


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das wär echt schade wenn Wookie nicht mit dabei ist. Was ist eigentlich mit Felix - hatte er sich nicht auch gemeldet?...



Schau mal ganz oben


----------



## matou (25. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> es geht nicht um das "am schnellsten"-sein.



*.....nicht deswegen bringt mir nichts wenn ich mit 195 Puls oben ankomme und beinahe wegkippe ( Herzklappenschaden) wooky........*


----------



## wookie (25. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....nicht deswegen bringt mir nichts wenn ich mit 195 Puls oben ankomme und beinahe wegkippe ( Herzklappenschaden) wooky........*


und auf ein bierle ?



matou schrieb:


> Das wär echt schade wenn Wookie nicht mit dabei ist. Was ist eigentlich mit Felix - hatte er sich nicht auch gemeldet?
> 
> Ich bin auch auf alle Fälle wieder zum anfeuern dabei - diesmal auch ohne Handicap



au weia! das ist ja schon am samstag  jetzt muss ich schnell mit der regierung reden ^^


----------



## wookie (26. Juni 2009)

ich bin raus! *heul*
- kindergartenfest
ich hätte mir die agenda 2009 besser ansehen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (27. Juni 2009)

da habe ich die schwache vorstellung (anwesenheit) der brasilianer ja gerade noch retten können....

als einziger brasilianer bin ich heute um 14:06:30 auf die piste und habe im einzelzeitfahren in 4:50 !!!   eine schöne breite raceking-spur in den asphalt gebrannt. platz 20 (zeitgleich mit platz 19) !! letztes jahr glaube ich platz 54 mit 5:15. hatte einen rennradler hinter mir, der mich anfangs der langen gerade überholte, konnte mich schön hinten ranhängen, im spurt habe ich ihn dann passieren können.

im zwischenlauf bin ich 6. oder 7. geworden, konnte mich bis zur serpentine an der führenden gruppe halten, und irgendwie war ich dann aber ziemlich schnell alleine, keine chance.

war wiedermal eine tolle veranstaltung, super wetter - nur sonnenschein - aber nächstes mal wieder mehr brasilianer!


----------



## wookie (29. Juni 2009)

nächstes jahr schaffe ich es hoffentlich auch. wenn mir nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt.

da hast du aber ne klasse steigerung erreicht! 
gibt es denn irgendwelche ziel- oder sonstige bilder von dir?


----------



## mw1774 (29. Juni 2009)

die ergebnisse sind jetzt online, ich war im zwischenlauf 1 mit 4:53 auf platz 6. 
bilder gibts leider keine, vanessa ist nach ihrer mädelstour noch zum finallauf gekommen, allerdings sind da einige fotografen rumgeirrt, vielleicht wird da mal was reingestellt. heute abend soll es aber einen bericht auf rtv geben.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen super Zeiten, bist halt doch ein TIER  !!!!


----------

